# Victoria Stilwell (harness)



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was watching a program with Victoria in it the other day, think it was a repeat. 
And she used a harness I've never seen before. 
The lead attached to the front of it, like on the dogs chest, so that if the dog pulled it just meant he spun, so the dog stopped pulling. 
Has anyone seen one? 
Thanks


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The person to ask is leashed4Life... who is an American trainer and knows what's available there. Not sure how easy the same kind of harness is to get here, but the Mekuti balance is similar.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw it and was wondering too.
I was actualy thinking of emailing her somehow or the productions team or something. lol
What dog was it again was it Mr Black??


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah, I forgot what dog was called, but as soon as you mentioned Mr Black I remembered lol. 
It was him, and that harness seemed really good, I don't know if there is a way to email them :S


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

halti do one too: Halti Harness only £7.99


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a few that are similar to it

Locatis Leather Products

Dog Harness, Dog Training Supplies | Sense-ible and Sense-ation Dog Harness

x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

copy/paste of my outgoing PM -

hey, nixie! :--)

there are a whole slew of various makers + designs -

i happen to like the Sure-Fit harness from Premier Pet Products,
https://www.premier.com/store/Products.aspx?cid=1&pid=8

or
http://tinyurl.com/54pnqq

it is just an H-harness, but well-made, durable, comfy and inexpensive; what i appreciate MOST is that indeed it *does* fit every dog i have ever put it on; :thumbup1: it adjusts in 5 places, one on either shoulder, one on the vertical chest-to-girth, and 2 around the heart-girth.

i just clip the leash to the chest-ring on whichever side the client prefers to walk the dog... if U wanted to get fancy, U could put a double-ended spring clip with a SWIVEL on that chest-ring, then clip the leash into the spring-clip. (shrug)
that helps reduce kinking of the leash.

i frankly cannot recommend the Premier EZ-walk harness; the martingale-style loop across the chest CLOSES in half when the dog pulls, and for dogs who pull habitually, that worries me;  they are putting pressure on the nerve-bundle under the upper arm, which has no protection + is very susceptible to injury.
dogs have no collar-bone; their shoulder is held only by muscle-tension + connective tissue - tendon + cartilage.

that is the one that most dogs Hit-By-Car damage,  
and have to have their dead-limb removed, as the leg has no feeling + cannot be used. :yikes:

to boot, beyond the safety consideration, i found that MANY dogs had to wear the EZ-walk upside down... 
which is OK, it works, but it is not designed for that orientation, and it puts that doggone CHEST loop 
(the martingale thingy) dangling down over the dogs front legs, darn it. :001_huh:

i would just look for a good, well-made H-harness at a local shop; 
be sure to TRY it on the dog, + see that it fits properly; it should fit smooth + snug, *without* a whole lotta 
rolling from side to side, if U grip it and try to roll it around their torso (gently, of course... 

ALSO -
Be SURE that the CHEST-ring is WELDED * SHUT or is SOLID-Cast... 
no BENT D-rings, no BENT-closed circular-rings! 
they can UN-bend,  especially if the dog hits the end of the leash with force, and there goes Ur dog, 
:yikes: galloping into the distance...

what country U are in determines what harnesses are available, unless U are willing to pay S + H.
so i cannot really help with Who makes them near U, or What models are sold there; Google Shopping
is one way to look on-line?

hope this helps, Happy training!
--- terry


----------



## Spectr (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought the H Harness was to help dogs pull, I'm confused now :confused5:

I've been looking at the X harness and the H harness because I need to get Romeo a new harness and I use his harness to train him to pull weights to get him slowly ready for sled pulling.

Is the H Harness is the USA different to what we use the H Harness for in the UK? I'd hate to buy him the wrong thing especially since the harness is there to keep him safe when pulling.


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

Is this the harness you are seeking?
Balance Dog Harness - stop your dog pulling on the lead - 30 day money back guarantee.

You can do the same with a tracking harness and a double ended lead.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Spectr said:


> I thought the H Harness was to help dogs pull, I'm confused now :confused5:
> 
> I've been looking at the X harness and the H harness because I need to get Romeo a new harness and I use his harness to train him to pull weights to get him slowly ready for sled pulling.
> 
> Is the H Harness is the USA different to what we use the H Harness for in the UK? I'd hate to buy him the wrong thing especially since the harness is there to keep him safe when pulling.


there are different types of H backs, there are the walking ones and the sledding ones, slightly different to each other.

http://www.ravenswatch.on.ca/

Harnesses

Mo


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not being funny but this has confused me further - I thought Victoria Stillwell had a harness that had a clasp on the chest of the dog.... for better control.

Which is not the same is a H harness... or is it?

Would someone simplify for me, I already have a Mekuti harness but I was advised not long ago this is not the same as the one VS had.

As I understand it, centre-chest control harnesses are not the same and not easy to get here in UK, so clarification needed! _Concise and short_ clarification please, so we know exactly what to look for and buy  It is not easy to wade through everything on sale online and find the right thing


----------



## Spectr (Sep 16, 2009)

moboyd said:


> there are different types of H backs, there are the walking ones and the sledding ones, slightly different to each other.
> 
> Equipment for the Active and Working Pet: Sled Dogs, Working Dogs and Packing Dogs
> 
> ...


Thanks for that I'll make sure I get from someone who specialises in the sledding ones just to make sure he gets the right harness


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

this was taken from a VS site.
No-pull harnesses
The harnesses come in a variety of styles. You might need to try several to find one that works on your dog.

Some harnesses, like the Easy Walk and the Softouch, attach the leash to a point on the dogs chest rather than neck or back, which make it more difficult to pull while walking forward.

Another approach, used by the Sporn Training Halter and Non-Pulling Mesh Harness involves straps that go under a dogs front legs and tighten when he pulls.

The Weiss Walkie is the simplest design. Unlike others, it come in only one size that fits most dogs bigger than 25 pounds. Its basically just one strap around the dogs chest that tightens when he pulls.

Designer Emily Weiss created it while working at an animal shelter so it would be easy for volunteers to use. She recommends that you not use these harnesses to give leash-jerk corrections.

It works best when we let the dog figure it out, she says. If we apply a correction, it makes it harder for him to figure it out.

There are several brands and styles of head halters available as well, including the Gentle Leader, Halti and Snoot Loop. The difficulty with halters is getting a dog used to them, and at least one study suggests dogs dislike all brands equally.

Trainer Victoria Stilwell of Its Me or the Dog on Animal Planet says its very important to desensitize the dog to the head halter gradually.

Take a week before taking it out on a walk, she says. Associate putting on the harness with an especially desirable treat, and also reward the dog for not pawing at it. If you have the patience, most dogs will get used to them, and they do stop pulling.

All of these products, trainers emphasize, should be seen as a way to get the situation under control so you have the opportunity to train your dog.

Equipment doesnt teach you to communicate with your dog the way training does, and communication gives you a big head start on solving other behavior problems when they arise.

When she gets called in by a client, Weiss says, she often thinks, If your dog just knew that when you do X I do Y, wed be 10 steps ahead in fixing this behavior problem.

Mo


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Mo 
That was interesting reading. 
I didn't know there was a victoria website. I will have to look it up tomorrow. 
I use the gentle leaders quite alot, and find them good. But I want to try one of the harnesses. Thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not being funny but this has confused me further - I thought Victoria Stillwell had a harness that had a clasp on the chest of the dog.... for better control.
> 
> Which is not the same is a H harness... or is it?
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I thought.
The harness Victoria used was a very simple harnes with a clip on the front. It was the same idea as a halti harness, but not as complex (beleive me, i've tried to use on on a rotti and it's just not that great)
The links I posted on page one are about as close as I can find to the harness Victoria used on Mr Black.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

anybody KNOW what date this broadcast? 
(not the original air-date, LOL - when the recent replay was...)

i am trying to find it here - 
Watch It's Me or the Dog Online Free - Full Episodes, Latest Seasons, Stream Videos & Clips - Yidio

thanks in advance, 
--- terry


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Growing Pains - Season 2, Episode 34 &#8211; Aired: 3/14/2009


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thank U, thank U, thank U... i prostrate myself, oh Blessed One!

_-- struggles up and rushes off to find episode... ---_


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

haha, lol I looked for it on the net but due to my useless searching skills I found, nothing! Nothing but listings and info but no videos! Argh!
I wish you luck in your search for the video 

Also I am very confused as I know that dog was a beagle mix but I just read he was a gsd?? Lolol oh the internet!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this the one? I also saw her use this but cant remember which episodes - I have seen her use it in a couple...

Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

It has like a small loop on the front and then you attach to this...?

I haven't found where to get it in UK yet though, just found the site.

This is one I have seen her use, but not sure if it is the one you were thinking of...


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all, if it is the Easy Harness by Premier Pets, then this seems to be one of the only UK stockists:

www.friendsoffido.co.uk Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness Surefit Harness Premier and Breakaway Collars Nylon Leads spill less bowls Dog Toys Pets Dog Accessories - Easy walk Harness - Surefit Harness Premier Collers Leads Spill less bowls Toys

I contacted Premier and they sent me their details...


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you. 
I think that is the right one. I stupidly managed to forget what it actually looked like when Victoria used it. But the description of how it works matches what Victoria said 
 
Nickie


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just had a look at it and compared it to the Mekuti - if you just used the front ring to attach the lead to on the Mekuti, I can't see there would be a great deal of difference...?

(apart from the price!! lol)


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just had a look at it and compared it to the Mekuti - if you just used the front ring to attach the lead to on the Mekuti, I can't see there would be a great deal of difference...?


no i dont think there is - i like the look of mekuti myself actually and it seems easier to get hold of!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> no i dont think there is - i like the look of mekuti myself actually and it seems easier to get hold of!


Yes it is - but more expensive!

I have one I bought on a whim at Paws In The Park and have barely used (but it's there if I ever need it). I'd say it probably supports the dog more and might be less likely to slip if you had a really enthusiastic puller. (I also like supporting small UK businesses but that's by-the-by).

But it's good to know you can get the Victoria-type ones here :thumbsup:


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

I also like the look of the mekuti  
Not sure what I'm going to get yet, but will look into both types 
Thanks everyone for the replies
Nickie


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nixie1990 said:


> I also like the look of the mekuti


Not trying to deliberately promote it (although the lady who actually makes them was lovely and spent ages making sure I had the right fit & knew how to use it), but it's just occurred to me that it's probably more versatile: it could be used as a traditional harness (lead on the ring on top), or on the front a la Victoria, as well as the recommended Mekuti way. And if you have a connector, a car harness as well. As I don't drive but have a friend who has a car, Merlin has a harness for the car, rather than a crate or dog-guard.


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Merlins mum: That is a very good point, once the dog has learnt to walk nicely, you probably wouldn't want the lead attatched to the front anymore. 
So it would be nice to be able to swap where you attatch it. 
Also as you say could use it in the car, except I dont think you can buy the bit that attatches to the seat belt seperately :S Could be wrong there.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

nixie1990 said:


> Also as you say could use it in the car, except I dont think you can buy the bit that attatches to the seat belt seperately :S Could be wrong there.


Yes... you can... I got mine in a pet shop but I just googled one here:
Connecting Belt: Great Deals on Dog Travel Products at zooplus

You can either clip it to the harness & then into the seat belt connector, or loop it around the seat belt & connect belt as usual (which I do as the dog is less likely to stick his paw on the red button!).


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Only thing i would say about using any of the walking harnesses for the car is that a lot are not suitable - you need to make sure it is appropriate for the car...or if there was a crash they would not be strong enough/could do damage to the dog.

I like to use a padded one for maggie in the car, as i just think it is prob more comfortable if we pull up sharp etc... I use this one: Kurgo Tru-Fit Car Harness Black - Medium 25 - 50 lbs UK Dog Online - which can actually be used for walking too, but i tend not to and have another one for walking.


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Katie: Thats a very good point 
I do have a car harness somewhere, it has a little bit of padding on the chest piece. But I like the look of the one you use, seems more comfortable


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, nixie! :--)

i went here - 
Victoria Stilwell - View topic - Q - Name-Brand of harness used in this episode, Plz?

victoria has a forum there - 
i asked if anyone knew which name-brand, and a lady from NY said that it is, 
indeed, the EZ-walk - which as i said above, i no longer recommend, myself. 
(obviously, tho, this is Ur dog! and Ur choice, too... ;--)

but at least now we know... :thumbup1: 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Terry  
I didn't realise she had her own forum, glad we now know which type it was, it was starting to get confusing lol. 
I agree with you though, the EZ walk harness doesn't seem as good as ones such as the Mekuti, I haven't yet decided which type I will get


----------

